# Orchids?



## Clementine_3 (Aug 25, 2009)

I was at the grocery store today and saw a package of "edible flowers" but it didn't say what the flower was and I can't tell a rose from a cactus! lol. I emailed the company (infinitieherbs.com) and they told me the purple and white flower I saw was an orchid. 
Can Turtle (Greek tort) eat that? I didn't find anything either way in my limited/quick search.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 25, 2009)

Huh... I didn't even now humans could eat orchids! I always though they were nasturtiums in those packs


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 25, 2009)

There is a similar package at grocery stores near me. I was told the ones I bought were mostly pansies. Those little packages are awesome as they are organic, but expensive! Nice treat for torts--my little guy loved them. As far as I know, the flowers marketed for human consumption will also be safe for torts, but I don't know about orchids specifically. I found a few sites that listed orchids so that they looked like they would be fine, but nothing too reputable or clear.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 25, 2009)

Awww I wish they had flower packs here, thats so coooool !!!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 25, 2009)

I did a quick search and from what I could gather there are edible orchards, but I do not know if they are ok for torts to eat, sorry.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.thinktheearth.net/thinkdaily/news/news-detail-356.shtml states:
Edible orchids!?
2005/07/18 18:12 47 (GMT)
Cool Chai??Asia 


Orchid farmers in Singapore have recently began to conduct cooking classes using orchids, introducing stir-fried orchids and orchid sauces. Not only are orchids edible, but also gardeners say that it is a source of fiber and vitamin C. So what does it taste like? Opinions vary; some say it is somewhat sweet, others say it tastes like tannin or raw chives. 

People in Hawaii have been making salad dishes, cooking orchids and scallops together or have made sugar coated orchid candies since the 1960s. In reality, none of the orchids are poisonous, so all orchids are edible; but orchids grown as food is more desirable, and at least one month is necessary to completely wash off all the pesticides

http://www.orchidforums.net/forums/general-topics/757-edible-orchids.html
Here is a summary on orchids as food.
A word of caution, make sure they were not sprayed with toxic chemicals.

Dendrobiums have been used as a vegetable in Asia. 

Jumellea leaves are brewed for tea.

In Mexico the pseudobulbs of Laelia superbiens are macerated, flavored and made into confections and shaped like skulls and other objects for All Saints' Day. 

In some parts of Brazil the seedpods of Leptotes bicolor are cured and produce a flovoring similar to vanilla which is used to flavor
ice cream.

The tubers of Australian terrestrial orchids and pseudobulbs of Dendrobium speciosum were once roasted & eaten by various Koori tribes in Australia

Starchy tubers of North Amercian lady's slippers were once eaten. 

Chinese are said to use the old dendrobium canes for soup.

In fact here is enough orchid eating going on even today that it has prompted an edible orchid conservation group.

"In the southern Africa region (Tanzania, Zambia and Malawi), the tubers of the orchids have for a long time been used as a source of food. The tubers are traded locally within the three countries, where they are used in the preparation of a meatless source.

Orchid farmers in Singapore have recently began to conduct cooking classes using orchids, introducing stir-fried orchids and orchid sauces. Not only are orchids edible, but also gardeners say that it is a source of fiber and vitamin C. So what does it taste like? Opinions vary; some say it is somewhat sweet, others say it tastes like tannin or raw chives.

People in Hawaii have been making salad dishes, cooking orchids and scallops together or have made sugar coated orchid candies since the 1960s. "
Ref: New Page 1


However, the rattailed Oncidium ceboleta has been reported to be used as a hallucinogen when stronger stuff was not available. So check before using.

I have bought those edible flowers by infinitieherbs and found them to contain nasturtiums, pansies and occasionally a type of daisy.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Aug 26, 2009)

I found that same article Robyn, and many similar ones. What I couldn't find was the "make up" of orchids and whether or not they would be OK for a tort. I googled my little fingers to the bone 
I wish my store would carry pansies instead, that would be an easier decision for me! I really don't know my plants/flowers at all and rely on the nice signs to tell me what stuff is. They did send an answer to my email right away, gotta like that. 
I didn't check the price on the orchid since I didn't know if I would be getting them ever but if he CAN eat them I may try one. If he likes it and it's safe I wouldn't mind getting him one every now and again as a treat. Most of me thinks it's probably OK but he will try almost anything I offer (at least a little taste) and I sure don't want him nibbling on something that is toxic. Just 'cause I can eat it safely doesn't mean he can. 
So, the question remains...would you/should I offer one to him?


----------

